# Crypt yujii flower



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

It has some really neat texture inside the limb. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations.

What were your cultural specifications to induce flowering?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Well done, Chris!

There seems to be another inflorescence on the way... 



> It has some really neat texture inside the limb.


Yup, it's one of my favorites!

Here's a closer look:


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Jim,

Mine are doing well in pure beech leafmould.

This species tends to have slightly chlorotic leaves and I'm still trying to get a grip on this. (I must have distributed more than half a dozen yujii this year already which makes experimenting a bit slow  )

That doesn't seem to affect plant health/flowering though.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Forgot again: Note that this clone has quite a lot of red at the throat!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Other than fun and identification, do you all get any benifit from flowering these cryptocryne? Will they produce fruit by this method? Are all species hermaphroditic or does one need a stand of each species to have success?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

dennis said:


> Other than fun and identification, do you all get any benifit from flowering these cryptocryne? Will they produce fruit by this method? Are all species hermaphroditic or does one need a stand of each species to have success?


It depends on the species, or even the plant. There are several plants that are actually hybrids and have sterile pollen. Jacobson has done a great deal of cross polination work to identify the parents of hybrid crypts. Yes you can get fruit with viable seeds from the flowers. Usually you need two flowers, they are not generally self fertile. The flowers all have both male and female parts.

This is a link to a picture on Jans site showing the parts of a crypt flower.

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/pictures/spatha.gif

BTW Nice Job Chris.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> Usually you need two flowers, they are not generally self fertile. The flowers all have both male and female parts.


Thanks for the explination! Do crypts have the little flap that traps insects for a day to prevent self fertalization? In which case, the male and female parts become viable at differnt times?

And yes, nice job Chris! Sorry for the little hijack.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Kai;

Do you think the Chlorosis is indicative of the species or maybe some nutrient binding because of the low pH or Beech leafmould?

Cheers.
JIm


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Jim,

Yes, other crypts are looking great under exactly the same conditions, e. g. here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/crypt-nuts/13862-peat-swamp-habitat-for-crypts-in.html

Others have experienced the same with yujii. BTW, this species is growing in water with a pH of about 3.5 - thus, one would expect yujii to be able to cope better with acidity related problems than even quite a few other blackwater crypts! It doesn't seem to be iron deficiency; adding a bit of N didn't had an noticeable effect, too. Trying a lower pH and a generally higher macronutrient availability is next on my list...


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> Do crypts have the little flap that traps insects for a day to prevent self fertalization? In which case, the male and female parts become viable at differnt times?


Yes, Dennis. Female flowers are receptive during the first day and male flowers spend their pollen during day 2-3. There seem to be no other measures to prevent selfing though and it sometimes is possible to get seeds from a single inflorescence if you're lucky...


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

Sorry for the delay in writting. This plant has been in an aquatic version of leaf litter that I collected from a local pond for about 5 months. It's been growing well and has produced a few runners. The 10 gallon tank where this flower formed has had several flowers forming on different species lately. Crypts have been responding to this leaf mold soil in a very positive way. 

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I have growing C. yujii some time ago, but never got flower, and had lot of problem to get a regular growth. Currently It´s growing well, I hope they bloom soon.










Do you add any info about lighting which can help me to get a sooner blooming?

Greets from Spain


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

You can find my conditions in this post:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...at-swamp-habitat-for-crypts-in.html#post94663
(A developing yujii can be seen in the uppermost row: large leaves towards the left.)

My plant flowered a while after switching to a 13h light period but I doubt that this was the critical factor; my main reason was to provide a little more light since the well growing plants started to shade each other and I hoped a longer period might be able to compensate crowding a bit.

If your plant continues to grow large leaves, you can expect to find a cataphyll sooner or later, I guess...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine are under 2 x 18w compact bulb, but it is lighting with 3000ºK at 12 hours per day, I am not sure if this fact can be determinant for the blooming induction.


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

*Yujii*

Guys,

I had a chance to tinker with the camera last night. Here are a couple of shots that I thought you might enjoy. The details came out better than before. Perhaps it's time to upgrade from the old Nikon Coolpix 800&#8230;

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------

